# Superpi Mod Rank Thread



## Ramodkk

SuperPI is a program that literally computes the number pi to a specified number of decimal places depending on the test. This ranking is based on the 1M test (1 million digits after decimal point) This is a casual ranking board just for fun, nothing serious. I'm not gonna go and chase down and verify score validity, just please be honest about your overclock speeds, time scores etc... I don't know if this might become official or not, as I'm not gonna do the Google Docs thing, at least until someone wants to jump in and help with that. But at least the rankings will be recent and I'll try to update it weekly. 

What you must do to get your score listed:

- Run the 1M Test 
- Members Must have a minimum of 100 posts.
- Members must use SuperPi MOD
- These rankings are only for currently owned hardware, at time of submission.
- CPU-Z with the CPU tab must be open and present in the screenshot
- An open Copy of Notepad with both the date and your computerforum username.
- One result per CPU per user, however, users may submit results from multiple CPU's. 

SuperPi Mod can be downloaded from HERE

CPU-Z Can be Downloaded from HERE

There are two separate submissions, one for AMD processors and one for Intel processors. However, results will be combined for the "top 25" in the fourth post of this thread, in addition to the initial Top 50 intel and Top 50 AMD. 

Results will be updated a minimum of once per week. Requests to update the thread will be deleted.


----------



## Ramodkk

1.	*SmileMan* 7.216 (i7 2600K, 5.2GHz)
2.	*Gooberman*	 7.660 (i5 3570K, 4.8GHz)
3.	*ramodkk* 7.862 (i5 3570K, 4.7GHz)
4.	*Kornowski* 8.611	(i5 2500K, 4.4GHz)
5.	*spirit* 8.673 (i5 2500K, 4.3GHz)
6.	*Nevakonaza* 8.829 (i5 3570K, 4.2GHz)
7.	*turbobooster* 10.023 (i5 760, 4.2GHz)
8.	*G80FTW* 10.393 (i7 970, 4.0GHz)
9.	*CalinXP* 12.761 (E8400, 3.78GHz)
10.	*Hyper-Threaded* 183.103 (P3, 550Mhz)

​


----------



## Ramodkk

1.	*voyagerfan99* 18.331 (Phenom II X4 965, 3.9GHz)
2.	*Hyper-Threaded*	24.981 (Phenom II X4 B55, 3.3GHz)​


----------



## Ramodkk

1.	*SmileMan* 7.216 (i7 2600K, 5.2GHz)
2.	*Gooberman*	 7.660 (i5 3570K, 4.8GHz)
3.	*ramodkk* 7.862 (i5 3570K, 4.7GHz)
4.	*Kornowski* 8.611	(i5 2500K, 4.4GHz)
5.	*spirit* 8.673 (i5 2500K, 4.3GHz)
6.	*Nevakonaza* 8.829 (i5 3570K, 4.2GHz)
7.	*turbobooster* 10.023 (i5 760, 4.2GHz)
8.	*G80FTW* 10.393 (i7 970, 4.0GHz)
9.	*CalinXP* 12.761 (E8400, 3.78GHz)
10.    *voyagerfan99* 18.331 (Phenom II X4 965, 3.9GHz)
11.    *Hyper-Threaded*	24.981 (Phenom II X4 B55, 3.3GHz)
12.	*Hyper-Threaded* 183.103 (P3, 550Mhz)

​


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## G80FTW

Mine:


----------



## turbobooster

i5 760, stock 2.8/ overclock 4.2


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll run mine for you when I get back to school


----------



## Calin

Here's mine:


----------



## turbobooster

CalinXP said:


> Here's mine:



nice score, but multiplier at 9????????
and bus speed over 300 ???????


----------



## Calin

turbobooster said:


> nice score, but multiplier at 9????????
> and bus speed over 300 ???????


Idk why, maybe because I was running without case?


----------



## Shane




----------



## spirit

Hope this is OK. I calculated pi to 1M or something, is that right?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

why not. Later tonight Imma run it on my p3 laptop.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Pentium III IBM laptop 1999. 3min and 3 sec. Move over i7s.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Hope this is OK. I calculated pi to 1M or something, is that right?


Idk I set it to 1m too


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> Idk I set it to 1m too


Yeah it looks like everybody else has done that so I assume that's what we're supposed to do. 

Might want to edit the first post Omar and just add that.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Hope this is OK. I calculated pi to 1M or something, is that right?



Beat ya! Ran this between my studies, so there are some chrome tabs and word docs opened in the background, as well skype...
Weird I'm beating you with all that thing opened + ~30mhz less clockspeed?

Will try at 5.2ghz later (maybe)


----------



## Calin

smileman said:


>


lol


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Beat ya! Ran this between my studies, so there are some chrome tabs and word docs opened in the background, as well skype...
> Weird I'm beating you with all that thing opened + ~30mhz less clockspeed?
> 
> Will try at 5.2ghz later (maybe)


You do have 4 more threads than me though... if that matters.


----------



## Virssagòn

CalinXP said:


> lol



useless comment lol 
What are you trying to tell me with it?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> You do have 4 more threads than me though... if that matters.



It doesn't matter, this bench is only singlethreaded.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> It doesn't matter, this bench is only singlethreaded.



Think I might have had VMware and Outlook open when I ran that.


----------



## spirit

Tried again with nothing else running.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Tried again with nothing else running.



Damn, need to beat you again... Now with everything closed ;P


----------



## Ramodkk

Scoreboard updated. 

And, thanks for the heads up about the 1M spirit.


----------



## Virssagòn

Okey!
Just to break the record I ran 5.2ghz for a moment 
Will try higher, but my wall is stated at 5.3ghz :'(


----------



## Virssagòn

Tried somewhat higher, but my wall isn't 5.3ghz,it's 5.25ghz I think...
And the 20 mhz more will not give much better then I have now. So I'll wait until there's a competitor


----------



## Kornowski

Guess this is pretty average


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Virssagòn

Update?


----------



## Calin

Almost 3.8GHz


----------



## Gooberman

http://imageshack.us/a/img11/223/superpitd.png


----------



## Ramodkk

Scoreboard updated.


----------



## Virssagòn

Who can beat me?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

SmileMan said:


> Who can beat me?



My Pentium lll demolished you.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hyper-Threaded said:


> My Pentium lll demolished you.



We'll see. I still got my old Pentium laptop


----------



## spirit

My ZX spectrum would own you all... if it ran Windows. Has a whopping 48K of memory or something like that.


----------



## Calin

Hyper-Threaded said:


> My Pentium lll demolished you.


Wait! Is that P3 PC your main computer?!?!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

CalinXP said:


> Wait! Is that P3 PC your main computer?!?!



No the Phenom x4 is my main. And my sig is my p3 desktop, the laptop is what I ran superpi on.


----------



## CrayonMuncher




----------



## turbobooster




----------



## turbobooster

UPDATE PLEASE  lol


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> UPDATE PLEASE  lol



Sorry mate, but still not enough .


----------



## turbobooster

i will be soon better cooling and i get a 3570k that will do 5.2 easy.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> i will be soon better cooling and i get a 3570k that will do 5.2 easy.



Damn, not fair! I'm a gen behind and I don't have money to invest  + it's not a cooling limit, but an hardware limit (wall at 5.25ghz).
You don't need good cooling to run this test at 5.2ghz ;P.
You only need to change it via something like AI suite from Asus, so you don't need to go through the boot and windows login (could be heavy enough to overheat)


----------



## turbobooster

getting close,


----------



## Virssagòn

Not really, like I said, the time is harder to beat when you go lower. You'll need an higher overclock for less.


----------



## turbobooster

we will see.


----------



## turbobooster

done beat you


----------



## Virssagòn

No point with haswell...


----------



## turbobooster

lol


----------



## turbobooster

smileman sorry i beat you.
now its up to you


----------



## voyagerfan99

New Latitude (vs Old Latitude - (Core 2 Duo P8600/2400Mhz/0.875) [20.515])


----------



## turbobooster

what a differens


----------



## Jamebonds1

turbobooster said:


> done beat you



It is too small that I can't read.  Trying again?


----------



## turbobooster

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is too small that I can't read.  Trying again?



no its haswell was from a friend of my.
it was a joke for smileman.

my score is done with my 3570k against smileman,s i7 2600k his on 5.2
and mine at 5.1 when he goes higher i will to, lol.
thats my luck with this cpu, goes to 5.3 under mine h110 cooler.


----------



## Jamebonds1

turbobooster said:


> no its haswell was from a friend of my.
> it was a joke for smileman.
> 
> my score is done with my 3570k against smileman,s i7 2600k his on 5.2
> and mine at 5.1 when he goes higher i will to, lol.
> thats my luck with this cpu, goes to 5.3 under mine h110 cooler.



Ah. well.. H110 are used to push CPU highest.  Like 5 GHz or so.


----------



## turbobooster

Jamebonds1 said:


> Ah. well.. H110 are used to push CPU highest.  Like 5 GHz or so.



yep true.
but not to do a stabilitest at that speed, ore a demanding cpu benchmark, yes 5ghz blackhole is no problem, but for more i will wait till the winter.


----------



## Jamebonds1

turbobooster said:


> yep true.
> but not to do a stabilitest at that speed, ore a demanding cpu benchmark, yes 5ghz blackhole is no problem, but for more i will wait till the winter.



That's Cheat


----------



## turbobooster

why is that cheat, it has to do, a superpi score, nothing more.
and it has to stay cool he, so waiting till winter gives me a dubbel h110,s lol.


----------



## Jamebonds1

turbobooster said:


> why is that cheat, it has to do, a superpi score, nothing more.
> and it has to stay cool he, so waiting till winter gives me a dubbel h110,s lol.



Im tease about winter thing


----------



## turbobooster

Jamebonds1 said:


> Im tease about winter thing



ahhhhhhhhhhh    oke haha


----------



## turbobooster




----------



## mr.doom

Ok. This processor runs stock, as when pushed, it automatically runs at 4.2GHz anyways.


----------



## turbobooster

mr.doom said:


> Ok. This processor runs stock, as when pushed, it automatically runs at 4.2GHz anyways.



runs stock when pushed it runs at 4.2???
then it is not stock, a 3570k at 4.2 is clocked.


----------



## 87dtna

I'll take third place for now, but I can do better.  Maybe later.






I still know I should be first if the original scores had been transferred over from the original thread 


http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/SPI52ghz.jpg


----------



## 87dtna

Alright, first place please 

Gonna make smileman try hard now.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Alright, first place please
> 
> Gonna make smileman try hard now.



Wait until my i7 3770K bust your CPU.


----------



## Virssagòn

Unfair, my CPU is 2 gens older ;P
Anyway, if I didn't have a wall at 5.2GHz, I would have been dancing on the first place with 5.5GHz


----------



## 87dtna

Every CPU has a wall, my temps were only in the 70's on that run...otherwise I'd have been able to run this CPU at ~5.4ghz and still beat you 

I see on your runs though you are still running Hyper threading.  Try turning that off for better results.


----------



## turbobooster

87dtna said:


> Alright, first place please
> 
> Gonna make smileman try hard now.



7.162 for a 4670k at 5048mhz.
isent that much more then a 3570k

http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/turbobooster1/media/3570superpi51_zps3444ad02.png.html


----------



## 87dtna

Each generation chip only gains very little when it comes to super Pi.


----------



## Intel_man

I wonder if this program would work on Windows 98...


----------



## Virssagòn

Intel_man said:


> I wonder if this program would work on Windows 98...



It does


----------



## Intel_man

Sweet. Time to see if the Pentium Pro still works or not.


----------



## 87dtna

lol


----------



## turbobooster

Oke i now its not official.


----------



## Calin

It gets stuck on Scanning Hardware.


----------



## turbobooster

witch superpi are you using.


----------



## Okedokey

lol necrothread...


----------



## Calin

turbobooster said:


> witch superpi are you using.


mod


----------



## turbobooster

strange, that it stays scanning


----------



## Virssagòn

Let's pick up this old thread. Kaveri at 4.8GHz:


----------



## 87dtna

wrong version of spi


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> wrong version of spi



Does that even matter? They only added an option to submit online in this version.


----------



## Okedokey

SmileMan said:


> Does that even matter? They only added an option to submit online in this version.



Yeah, Pi is Pi is Pi


----------



## turbobooster




----------



## 87dtna

SmileMan said:


> Does that even matter? They only added an option to submit online in this version.



Run it on 1.5 and you'll see.


----------



## tylerjrb

Here is my attempt. After a few tries could only get it stable at 5.095ghz would not go any more tried all the way from 1.3-1.55v wouldnt do it. tried pll overvoltage and several other settings and it still wouldnt go over 5.095ghz. didnt want to push it over 1.53v.







if someone beats me i might


----------



## tylerjrb

mackyy20 said:


> This ranking is based on the 1M test (1 million digits after decimal point) This is a casual ranking board just for fun, nothing serious. I'm not gonna go and chase down and verify score validity, just please be honest about your overclock speeds, time scores etc...



I'm pretty sure all scores and speeds are legit and correct.


----------



## 87dtna

Most likely a spammer, sounds like a repeated post from earlier in the thread.


----------



## turbobooster

turbobooster said:


> oke old tread, but still post here, lol


----------



## Darren

I'm a bit iffy on this benchmark... We all know the Vishera chips aren't the best single core performance, but this is downright sad. From what I understand SuperPI just uses one core right? I tried SuperPi 1.9 too and it just said scanning...

8320 at 4.4GHz


----------

